# Fig Wine recipe



## Pumpkinman (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a tried and true Fig Wine recipe?

A good buddy has 20 or so fig trees, all different varieties, that produce an amazing amount of fruit, every year I tell him to let me know when they are ready so I can harvest them and make Jelly or wine, and every year they all fall to the ground and the birds, and ants have a field day....

This year, very soon, I am going to harvest them myself!

I'd like to make at least 3 gallons, 5 would be nice. 

How many lbs of figs per gallon?
Do they need to be frozen, thawed, then prepared?

I thank you in advance!
Tom


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 17, 2013)

i used 8 lbs per gallon on my first, and 10 pounds my second..
my second was better....


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks! much appreciated


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a recipe for my fig,its not like a conventional recipe, but it is the one i like out of three that I tried..
There really is not a lot of info about fig wine, for whatever reason..So i kinda winged it. Most all the recipes were from Jack Kellers, I did a one gallon from his site, and did not like it,then started making my own...the first two were ok. THe third was pure excellence.
What I found out was that fig wine taste sour if you let it sit on the lees too long, so I changed the way I was doing things.
If you want the recipe, i will send to you.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 17, 2013)

absolutely!


----------



## midnightsolace (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd love that recipe too. I won't be able to get to it this harvest, unfortunately, but maybe next time! =)


----------



## Bacci (Aug 18, 2013)

I made a gallon end of last year with 5 lbs frozen figs picked last summer. I used 1.75 lb brown sugar for fermentation. Gave the wine a nice brandy-like color and flavor. Hard to clear over several months of racking, used pectin enz before and after fermentation, where it throw off a lot of sediment but still had a little bit after bottling. Probably should have tried bentenite prior to bottling. I should have made at least 3 gallons and would definitely use the brown sugar again.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 18, 2013)

did you like the wine....


----------



## sgx2 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd also like to see that recipe -- I just picked up 4.5 lbs of fresh figs from the grocery store with an eye to making a 1 gal batch!

thanks!


----------



## saramc (Aug 19, 2013)

Tom...fresh ripe figs do not need the typical freeze/thaw we do with other fruits. Just split them in half down the center after paring away any bruises and if the eye is open I recommend inspecting that area after you split the fig down the center. Many times you find bugs or debris packed within the eye. I highly recommend a straining bag, fine mesh on the outer aspect, a coarser mesh on the inner aspect. Let those figs sit on enzyme and k-meta for their full 24 hours because you want optimal juice extraction before you check that SG and start bumping up the sugar. This would be one recipe you may want to add amylase to, in addition to pectic enzyme and bentonite added three days after pitch helps immensely with lees management, and clearing. I encourage anyone making fig wine, whether from fresh or dried figs, to spice some of it before bottling, think cardamom, star anise, a bit of cinnamon, cloves, allspice, etc. Makes for a great port style wine too.

When I finally allow my trees to produce next year, I plan to steam juice some and use centrifuge-style juicer so I can see what that yield is like. But fig juice, anything fig, is among my favorite fruit on the planet. People don't realize figs can be grown in every state in US, plus they make great container plants...more than 700 cultivars. Great forum Figs4 Fun, learn all about figs & where you can source scion or trees for your own growing pleasure. All figs are not what you know as the filling in fig newtons, not even close. Jealous of all those trees you'll be picking from Tom!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 19, 2013)

Saramc,
Thanks for the advice! 
I appreciate it! I'll gave to get a pic if my buddies fig tree "forrest", it is insane, he once told me all the different varieties, it was unreal. 
Thanks again!


----------



## sgx2 (Aug 21, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> I have a recipe for my fig,its not like a conventional recipe, but it is the one i like out of three that I tried..
> There really is not a lot of info about fig wine, for whatever reason..So i kinda winged it. Most all the recipes were from Jack Kellers, I did a one gallon from his site, and did not like it,then started making my own...the first two were ok. THe third was pure excellence.
> What I found out was that fig wine taste sour if you let it sit on the lees too long, so I changed the way I was doing things.
> If you want the recipe, i will send to you.



About to start my batch - still interested in seeing your third recipe!


----------



## dostone62 (Jul 21, 2017)

jamesngalveston said:


> I have a recipe for my fig,its not like a conventional recipe, but it is the one i like out of three that I tried..
> There really is not a lot of info about fig wine, for whatever reason..So i kinda winged it. Most all the recipes were from Jack Kellers, I did a one gallon from his site, and did not like it,then started making my own...the first two were ok. THe third was pure excellence.
> What I found out was that fig wine taste sour if you let it sit on the lees too long, so I changed the way I was doing things.
> If you want the recipe, i will send to you.


I would like to have your fig wine recipe if you don't mind. Thanks!


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi dostone62 - and welcome. Looks like you may be trying to resuscitate a thread that ended four years ago. You might be more likely to get a useful response if you start a new thread with your question. Not sure that the person you named in your post is still a member of this forum.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 21, 2017)

Pretty sure he's not a member, at least not under that name, jamesngalveston was banned.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 21, 2017)

I was trying to be um... diplomatic.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd love to try this sometime. We only have 4 fig trees so I'd probably need to supplement mine with some store bought ones.

I also love fig wood for smoking meat, has a lovely smell.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 21, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> I was trying to be um... diplomatic.



Diplomacy was never really my strong suit, apparently that has not really improved with age....


----------

